# Fatal server error: no screens found (nvidia amd64) [solved]

## Biro

Ho installato gentoo (amd64) su nuovo pc ( un Q8200) con scheda video nvidia e X non ne vuole sapere di partire:

il mio make.conf:

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" 

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USE="mmx sse sse2 dbus hal nvidia dvd alsa cdr aac cdparanoia css dvdr encode flac mp3 mp4 mpeg png theora tiff vorbis x264 win32codecs"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/

      http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/

      ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/

      http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

```

Vorrei far aprtire solo i moduli e i drivers necessari (nvidia con supporto 3d), ma Xorg si lamenta dicendo che non trova nv vesa e altri.... ma non vorrei che nemmeno li cercasse... e soprattutto perchè cerca tutti i drivers video tramme l'unico che ho messo in make.conf (VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia")????

posto il log di xorg  di errore:

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Wed Jan 6 16:28:59 CET 2010 x86_64

Build Date: 06 January 2010  05:22:33PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan  6 22:36:13 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0640:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

      Driver   "nv"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.53  Wed Dec  9 16:27:33 PST 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

(II) UnloadModule: "nv"

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Ho letto  e riletto e stampato La  Guida 

googlato e letto sul forum vari suggerimenti, ma nulla da fare...

premessa hald e dbus sono caricati (penso correttamnte), non ho generato il xorg.conf

non capisco se il problema è nel kernel o se mi manca qualche pacchetto...

Ho installato anche xterm e enlightenment....

Grazie a tutti coloro che leggerrano, e un grazie particolare a chi prova a darmi una mano...

Ciao gente

cosa devo fare per fargli digerire solo il minimo indispensabile?

----------

## Apetrini

Non ho capito se usi il file xorg.conf. Se lo usi posta il suo contenuto.

Il fatto che tu abbia messo VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" serve solo a far capire a gentoo quali librerie compilare, non è letto dal server X(per quello appunto c'è xorg.conf). Spero che tu abbia aggiunto VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia", prima di aver compilato xorg, altrimenti xorg non si è portato dietro i driver nvidia.

Postaci l'output di

```
modprobe -l | grep nvidia
```

 e gia che ci siamo cosi non ti richiedo le cose 2 volte ... anche 

```
uname -a
```

.

Se il primo comando che ho postato non ti ritorna qualcosa di *simile* a "/lib/modules/2.6.32.2/video/nvidia.ko" vuol dire che ti mancano i driver.

Procedi con l'installazione con "emerge -av nvidia-drivers". E comunque è sempre meglio specificare quale nvidia stai usando, perché se è particolarmente nuova dovrai usare gli ultimissimi driver e quindi probabilmente li devi smascherare.

----------

## ago

direi che leggendo piu attentamente il post...ho notato innanzitutto che mancano mouse e keyboard in INPUT_DEVICES

direi anche che manca la useflag X (dubito fortemente che la abbia messa in locale a tutti i pacchetti   :Laughing:   )

inoltre credo che il -march sia un po vecchiotto...ti riporto la voce del manuale

```
Note: If you are using >GCC 4.3.2-r3 or higher, you can use the -march=core2 flag with your Intel Core2 Processor
```

o potresti leggere anche un po di documentazione su 

```
-march=native
```

----------

## Biro

allora per l'impostazione della cpu mi sono affidato al   wiki gentoo ufficiale 

Per far funzionare X è bastato dargli in pasto  nvidia-settings e copiare il file Xorg.conf in /etc/X11/.

Funzionare funziona ma mi rimane il dubbio o il modo di come farlo avviare senza file fi configuarzione.

Ciao gente

----------

